# Negotiating the settlement (sex invovled)



## jlcrome (Nov 5, 2017)

Just like some input going thru the divorce process in the state of Georgia. Pretty much looks like I'm getting taken to the cleaners. This is mainly about negotiating everything. Me and my wife did get involved sexually a couple of times this was after the divorce petition filed and signed and given back to the lawyer. I just want a fair deal done and over just seeing if I had any skin in the game by using our sexual encounter as leverage to negotiate a better deal. I could easy tell the judge and have it dismiss but I don't want it to boil down to that. Thought??


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Why would having had sex with each other get anything dismissed? Why would the judge care who you ****?


----------



## jlcrome (Nov 5, 2017)

In the state of Georgia it can be thrown out and dismissed but I like to keep my mouth shut and hope we can settle fairly.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

what were the grounds of the divorce


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Are you represented by an attorney? Have them negotiate for you, that is what you are paying them for. As far as having sex, what evidence do you have? Otherwise every Tom, **** and Harry could say they had sex with their ex to get the case dismissed. The best way to go about it just be honest and open. Tell your ex you don't feel like the deal is fair and state your reasons. Her attorney might have just filed something based on their own self interest. More often than not, attorneys like to create adversity in order to generate additional fees. Your ex might not have a clue that this is what they are trying to extract out of you.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

The state could care less if your having sex with your stbx. The only potential hangup is in some states where you need to be separated for a specified period of time it may reset the clock and delay it. 

Trying to use it as a negotiation tactic is a hail mary


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I divorced in the state of Georgia. There are 13 things that can be used as grounds, including infidelity. Most people file based on basis of the marriage being "irretrievably broken" because it requires no proof of wrongdoing by the other partner. However, even in those cases, judges can consider evidence of infidelity when it comes to the award of alimony and division of assets. So, if she cheated on you, she would be unlikely to get alimony from you, and vice versa. If the betrayed partner agrees to resume a sexual relationship with the cheating spouse, they are presumed to have forgiven the infidelity and it will no longer be considered in the case - for grounds, alimony, or other award. But, unless one of you is filing based on infidelity, or is using the other's infidelity as a claim for or against alimony, then the state does not really care if you two are shagging. 

But, honestly, you should have a lawyer advise you on all this.


----------

